Ask HN: Is it ethical to advertise pharmaceutical drugs? - jelliclesfarm
======
idDriven
The short answer would be no, a good summary from the LAtimes:

"Only two countries permit DTC drug ads — the U.S. and New Zealand. Every
other nation has concluded that its unwise and irresponsible to pitch
potentially dangerous meds to people lacking the medical training to make
smart decisions. Better to have patients discuss such things directly with
their physicians."

However the last line brings up what is also a deeper issue in the current US
healthcare system, all levels of health providers have this incredible
pressure to spend less time with patients and this has been escalating for
decades. The current profit-focused system (and this applies to most not-for-
profit health systems as well because most are still driven by profit) makes
it very difficult to spend appropriate time educating especially when that
medication may very well not be appropriate.

The recent 'patient is always right' push by health systems, driven by
Medicare reimbursement rates, also puts additional pressure on MD's to
prescribe even when not appropriate for that patient. Advertising drugs on TV
exacerbate this as well.

LA Times Source: [https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-lazarus-
drugadvertisi...](https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-lazarus-
drugadvertising-20170215-story.html)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Thanks. That was helpful.

Curious though that it’s only US and NZ that allow this. Healthcare must be
vastly different than the American system. I wonder what their rationale is..

~~~
idDriven
If you're interested in a more general view of many of the issues impairing
the current US Healthcare system, this was a great in-depth article by Time:
[http://time.com/198/bitter-pill-why-medical-bills-are-
killin...](http://time.com/198/bitter-pill-why-medical-bills-are-killing-us/)

US FDA approval process is the highest in the world, but drug costs are also
much higher here than other countries, which the above article also covers and
may contribute.

Drug companies use, and even in some cases rely on the over-prescription of
medication to fuel profits. This is a great in-depth piece by HuffPost (I was
as surprised as you at the Huffpost part) on how Johnson&Johnson illegally
marketed Risperdal to fuel profits:
[https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/miracleindustry/americas...](https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/miracleindustry/americas-
most-admired-lawbreaker/)

And there is evidence a scenario much similar to the above is currently
occurring with Adderall: [https://www.esquire.com/news-
politics/a32858/drugging-of-the...](https://www.esquire.com/news-
politics/a32858/drugging-of-the-american-boy-0414/)

Hope you also find these interesting.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Thanks. Yes, it should make interesting reading.

I don’t see how any reform is possible when the Big Pharma is so entrenched
and invested in keeping the nation medicated and in debt.

My immediate thoughts(before reading the articles): Who benefits from a
healthy populace and work force? Everyone is healthy enough to work and also
sick enough to be the reliable constant consumer of Big Pharma.

------
jelliclesfarm
1\. It seems to be a common practice in the United States. There has been
television ads for particular drugs. Usually anti psychotic or neurological
issues..truly complex illnesses that need serious diagnosis..they are not ads
for the flu or vaccinations or headaches..which is baffling enough..but I just
saw in passing something flash on a television screen ..brought to you by
‘Lilly Diabetes’..it was jarring

2\. I didn’t get the part about vaccination/SJWs. Can you elaborate?

------
coretx
It's illegal to advertise prescription drugs in various countries. (So is
manipulating drug prescription on other grounds but medical ones) Medical
discussions regarding drugs should be held by doctors (qualified) not by
(unqualified) patients. Likewise we should get vaccinated against SJW's who
try to turn every discussion into a debate because it can be unhealthy and
very immoral.

